# انواع البويلرات و مولدات البخار



## eyadamk (19 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم.
الملف المرفق يحتوي شرح بسيط و سريع عن انواع الغلايات.


----------



## سعد محمد هادي (17 أغسطس 2006)

يارك الله فيك

مع التقدير


----------



## don moha (28 أغسطس 2006)

أيه, هكي الحكي


----------



## محمد سمير وحيد (31 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا
شكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكرا
شكرا


----------



## خالد محب (18 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا جدا
والله يكرم جميع من يخدموا الناس مرضاة لوجه الله تعالى


----------



## خالد محب (18 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا


----------



## iceu (19 سبتمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك و جعله في ميزان حسناتك :75:


----------



## Eng.Foam (10 يناير 2007)

شكرا جزيلاً


شكراً جزيلا


----------



## عثمان الجازوي (12 يناير 2007)

برك الله فيك الموضع بالنسبة الي جاء في وقته بالفعل
:77:


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (14 يناير 2007)

مشكوووووووووور جدا جدا


----------



## مهندس حبوب (15 يناير 2007)

مجهود رائع و تقرير ممتاز ..........مشكوووووووووووووور يا حبوب:13:


----------



## Darsho2005 (16 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً ... مشاركة رائعة


----------



## amin22 (16 يناير 2007)

شكراً جزيلا


----------



## ahmed emad (17 يناير 2007)

:30: :30: :30: :30:


محمد سمير وحيد قال:


> شكرا
> شكراشكرا
> شكراشكراشكرا
> شكراشكراشكراشكرا
> ...


----------



## ahmed emad (18 يناير 2007)

محمد سمير وحيد قال:


> شكرا
> شكراشكرا
> شكراشكراشكرا
> شكراشكراشكراشكرا
> ...


:30: :30: :30: :30: :30: :30:


----------



## chemical82 (19 يناير 2007)

شكرا يااخي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## eslam128 (19 يناير 2007)

thx so much

but i has Q

Is it from book or u make it ??? If it from book plz say to mee

it's name if this ur work ,thx thx thx thx

EsLaM128


----------



## wazer (8 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ضرار العبدلي (19 مايو 2007)

مشكور اخي على المعلومات


----------



## fmcg (20 مايو 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## الطيب أبوالقاسم (22 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً ياسيدى


----------



## علي محمد المهندس (23 مايو 2007)

شكرا علي هذه المشاركه ونرجو المزيد يا اخي الكريم


----------



## علي محمد المهندس (26 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## عمر كريشان (23 فبراير 2009)

*البويلر*

شكراااااااااا مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## مهندس المحبة (24 فبراير 2009)

كل الشكر على هذا المجهود الطيب والمميز وننتظر المزيد .............


----------



## محمد الأمين بلعشية (24 فبراير 2009)

*شكرا
شكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكرا
شكرا*


----------



## ايمن الزريقي (2 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## jwwwan (25 يوليو 2010)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## catcher.2010 (12 أكتوبر 2010)

نرجو من الله أن يزيدكم علماً
:20:​


----------



## abu khateeb (24 مايو 2012)

ايه و الله


----------



## angel2010 (27 ديسمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا اخي ولكن عندي استفسار عن مولدات البخار 
ايهما افضل من هذه المولادات ؟؟؟
ارجو الافاده 
انا مجرد هحط فيه مياه علشان تتطلع بخار علي الجسم 
امدة 10 الي 20 دقيقه 
علي العلم ان الاتنين 
2000 وات 
220 فولت 
50 هرتز 
شكرا


----------

